# Hand routing tongue and groove?



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm pretty new to joinery, and I'm playing around with some scrap MDF I had laying around to see what I can do. I do not have a dado blade for my TS yet, so I'm wondering if there's a safe method to use my router to make some tongue and groove joints? 

Basically, I'm making a coat rack below a shelf and mirror, and I want to make a groove that the mirror and frame pieces can slide into, as well as route the short edges of the frame pieces to produce the tongue to fit the groove. Does anybody have a jig for routing small pieces like this?

Thanks, 
Rich

_Edit:
_I thought some pics of the mock up might help


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

router table and a 3/8 rabbet bit should work.
cutting the groove will be tough to do freehand.


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> router table and a 3/8 rabbet bit should work.
> cutting the groove will be tough to do freehand.


I probably should have mentioned that I don't really have a router table, either. I made one that will drop into my table saw, but I haven't come up with a workable fence. 

I was thinking more along the lines of a jig that I could clamp the work piece into, perhaps with some sacrificial scrap or something, that would allow me to do this minus the table. I just want to be sure it's safe.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

a table mounted router with a fence is likely the most safe and controlled method. use the scrap mdf you mentioned clamped down for a fence.


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

TimPa said:


> a table mounted router with a fence is likely the most safe and controlled method. use the scrap mdf you mentioned clamped down for a fence.



I'm sure you're probably right. I took a look at my table insert, and I think i can fairly easily rework it so that my TS fence will be compatible. 

Thanks for the responses... I really appreciate them.

-Rich


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I was able to rework my router table insert so that my table saw fence would be compatible with it. then, I made a secondary fence that simply clamps to my TS fence, with a dust port, etc. 

A few test runs on scrap seemed to work pretty well, although getting the setup just right is a huge pain. So, I held my breath and routed the grooves into the pieces that needed it quite successfully. 

There's only so much MDF that I can stand in one day, so I haven't gotten to setting up and routing the tongues yet. I'll let you know once I do, and try to post some pics.

-Rich


----------

